# Anyone used Victoza?



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone have experience using Victoza and what kind of results did you get?

Here's a brief explanation on Victoza:

It's a glucagon like peptide. Users report a lot of weight-loss b/c it causes satiety. When you consume sugar, this drug (half-life 12hrs, only need one dose daily) causes your pancreas to secrete insulin as a response. Sort of making the Beta cells more sensitive like you want your muscles to be sensitive to insulin. As for bodybuilding, this would help a lot for dieting

Apparently this will be big in the future?

Cheers


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I dunno, have you got any 'papers' on this stuff?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've used it, it does suppress the appetite and helps with weight/fat loss.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

EXTREME said:


> I've used it, it does suppress the appetite and helps with weight/fat loss.


how long did you use it for and at what dose, did you start at 0.6mg as suggested? Thanks



latblaster said:


> I dunno, have you got any 'papers' on this stuff?


I do, have got the papers that come with the pen, the "instructions"


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought there would have been more responses about this tbh, but must be a fairly unkown subject


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

apollo17 said:


> how long did you use it for and at what dose, did you start at 0.6mg as suggested? Thanks
> 
> I do, have got the papers that come with the pen, the "instructions"


Yes, well what I meant is have you any papers, which are published in scientific journals!

Or havn't they reached North Wales yet mate!! 

Bennett and her colleagues reviewed 166 previously published medical studies that examined the effectiveness and safety of diabetes drugs, as well as their impact on long-term outcomes including death, cardiovascular disease, kidney disease and nerve disease. The team had previously looked at several popular classes of oral diabetes medication - metformin (sold as Glucophage, Fortamet and others), second-generation sulfonylureas (Amaryl, Glucotrol and more), thiazolidinediones (Avandia and Actos) and meglitinides (Starlix and Prandin) - and added two new classes of drugs, dipeptidyl peptidase-4 (DPP-4) inhibitors (Januvia and Onglynza) and *glucagon-like peptide-1 (GLP-1) receptor agonists (Byetta and Victoza), which are given by injection.*


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha, bit of a dead brain cell moment there bud!  Yeah I have read up on it a bit, I knew about Byetta as that's what they give patients in hospital and Victoza is the newer stuff, it sounds really interesting imo as I suppose it does to insulin in your body as what GHRP does to natural GH


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if that's your avi, you don't need to lose fat!


----------

